# mehr als zwei Festplatten/Laufwerke



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes problem:

meine IDE-steckplätze sind allesamt belegt:
0,0 -> brenner
0,1 -> dvd-lw
1,0 -> festplatte 80gb
1,1 -> festplatte 20gb

...wie kann ich aber nun noch eine weitere festplatte oder z. b. einen dvd-brenner anschließen, wenn ich keinen IDE-steckplatz mehr frei hab (raid-controller?!).
ich habe schon andere computer gesehen, die mehrere festplatten/laufwerke drin hatten. es scheint ja irgendwie zu funktionieren.

übrigens: mein mainboard ist das ASUS P4G8X deluxe

danke im voraus,
neyman


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Oktober 2003)

Grundsätzlich hat ein normaler PC nur 2 IDE-Controller, aber sieh mal hier:
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/storage/19991107/hdd-grundlagen2-06.html.


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

danke für die schnelle antwort! 

ich habe mir mal den artikel angeschaut. wie es ausieht müsste ich mir also einen adapter zulegen. hat jemand damit schon erfahrung?

wenn ihr auch was über den betrieb mehrerer festplatten/laufwerken wisst, nur her damit!

neyman


----------



## chibisuke (24. Oktober 2003)

Also du hast im prinzip 2 möglichkeiten

1.) du benutzt SCSI.. die platten und controler dafür sind relativ teuer,,, du musst dann ne steckkarte in den PC rein bauen (n SCSI controler) wo die platten angeschlossen werden dann.. ein controler kann bis zu 7 geräte üblicherweise verwalten...

2.) du baust dir n 2. IDE controller dazu.. die teile sind meist für um die 50€ zu bekommen...wird über n PCI steckplatz reingebaut und da werden die platten angeschlossen..

prinziell is beides das selbe nur n anderer standart eben...

worauf du achten musst: ein IDE controler braucht sowol IRQ als auch DMA kannal.. solltest du da also keine mehr haben siehts schlecht aus.. pass vor allem auf das du da keine konflikte bekommst..
Wenn du ihn einbaust, vergiss nicht das die normalen busmastertreiber mit dem controler nicht umgehen können.. außerdem wird ein zusätzlicher IDE kontroller meist als SCSI controler erkannt.. versuche auf keinen fall das zu korrigieren, das ist völlig korrekt.. das einzige was da nicht stimmt ist die bezeichnung die M$ da gewählt hatt.. sollte eigendlich Datenträger-Controler heißen.. naja..


----------



## fluessig (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem wie du - die Lösung ist eine PCI Karte. Das nennt sich dann IDE Controller und ist, da die Technik mittlerweile so günstig ist, ist das meistens auch ein RAID Controller. Ich hab mir so einen geholt - den billigsten den es da gab für ca 30 EUR.
Funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

ich habe mich mal ein bisschen umgeguckt und auch etwas gefunden:
den "DIGITUS DC-ATA133 RAID"-controller gibts für knapp 23 euro bei e-bug.de
click! 

ist der in ordnung oder ist das billigware?

wenn ich den raid-controller einbaue, kann ich doch auch nur eine einzige platte dranhängen, oder müssen zwei identische platten im verbund laufen?


----------



## chibisuke (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab ein ähnliches model bei mir im router drin... funktioniert ziemlich problemlos...

raid kann man natürlich deaktivieren

wie gesagt, nur bei der treiberinstallation nicht verwirren lassen, wenn er es als SCSI-Controler kennt...


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

*lieber die SATA-Variante?*

ich glaube, ich hab noch eine dritte lösung herausgefunden.
da ich einen SATA-controller (onboard) habe, könnte ich mir ja einfach eine SATA Platte holen. ursprünglich wollte ich mir meine derzeitige 80GB Seagate Platte (ST380011A) noch mal holen (für 70 Euro), da sie besonders leise ist. evtl. ließe ich beide dann im raid-verbund laufen.

die SATA-variante von seagate (ST380013AS) ist um einiges schneller und kostet nur 84 Euro. hier die unterschiede:

IDE:
Bus-Typ                             Ultra ATA/100 
Transferrate                        100 MB/s
Zugriffszeit                        8.5 ms
Puffer                              2048 KB


SATA:
Bus-Typ                             S-ATA 150 
Transferrate                        150 MB/s
Zugriffszeit                        8.5 ms
Puffer                              8192 KB

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## chibisuke (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin mit S-ATA durchaus vertraut, haben rechner mit S-ATA in der schule...

naja vorteil von Serial ATA is das du ein relativ schmales kabel hast (is glaub ich 8 polig wenn ich das richtig im kopf hab, nagel mich aber nicht drauf fest)
jedenfalls is das kabel um die 2cm breit.. also relativ einfach zu handhaben, im gegensatz zu diesen sperrigen IDE kabeln..

der nachteil von Serial-ATA is klar das die geräte extrem teuer sind.
Zum anderen ist der standart noch relativ neu, und einfach noch nicht so erprobt.

Also prinziell rate ich zu IDE denn:
1.)der vorteil den du durch die leichtere installation hast, wiegt den preis bei weitem nicht auf
2.)die datentransferraten sind teoretische werte.. praktisch höhrt eine aktuelle festplatte bei etwa 40-50MB/sec auf.. mehr kann die einfach nicht.. da sind die grenzen der magnet-daten speicherung einfach erreicht... was nicht schneller geht geht einfach nicht schneller... außerdem kann ein UDMA 133 controler bis zu 133MB/sec.. inzwischen is sogar die UDMA 166 spec raus.. also bis zu 166MB/sec auf dem bus..
Da haste einfach absolut keinen grund deswegen Serial-ATA zu benutzen..

unterm strich alles zusammen gefasst: Serial-ATA is teuer und bringt nix


----------



## Neyman (24. Oktober 2003)

hmm...

rein rechnerisch wäre für mich SATA günstiger:

die IDE-Lösung (80GB ->70€ + Controller 23€) kostet 93 (zzgl. Versandkosten - zus. ca. 20€);

die SATA-Lösung (80GB) kostet mich ja nur die platte selbst (84€ + Versand), da ich den controller schon onboard hab.

noch was zum ide-controller: sind die geräte dann langsamer, weil sie nicht direkt mit der ide-schnittstelle des mainboards verbunden sind?

ja, S-ATA hat diese dünnen (bei mir roten) kabel.


----------



## chibisuke (25. Oktober 2003)

Naja wenn du SATA controller schon onboard hast dann benutz es auch...

Die geräte sind nicht langsamer dadurch, denn die steckkarten sind ja dann ihrerseits wieder IDE controller.. und die onboard controler hängen genau genommen am selben bus wie die steckkarten, leuft alles über die southbrige drüber...

ja genau... die SATA kabel sind die kleinen roten ;-) (sie sind immer rot, ich hab sie noch in keiner anderen farbe gesehen)


----------



## dirtyhary (16. November 2003)

@ neymann:
Welche Lösung hast du gefunden? Ich hab das gleiche System anscheinend wie du und hab die Lösung mit SATA und 3 optischen Laufwerken probiert (am 1 u 2 IDE). Das Ergebnis war ein totaler Systemabsturz. Wenn es bei dir funktioniert hat, bitte posten, was du gemacht hast.
Danke


----------

